# Ball Joints?



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey guys I may be picking up a used truck this week ithas pretty low miles but I think it may need balljoints, it's going to get a 8ft western pro plow, im hoping to be plowing with it this winter what would you guys suggest in terms of ball joints. What brand would you guys recommend?! Oh btw the truck in a 1996 ford f250 5.8 v8.. Thanks!


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

it will need ball joints every year. if that truck has the original pathetic excuse of an axle its a twin traction beam dana 50 that is weak and dosent hold up too well to plowing and eats ball joints and tires like no other. a friend of mine had it in his 95 f250 5.8 with a 8ft meyers plow and he actually broke 2 differentials in it the housings snapped off. he changed the front axle to a dana 60 that they put in the f350s and hasnt had a problem since. from what i remember he said it bolted right in. if the truck isnt a pile of crap then its probably worth buying and swap axles rather than replace those ball joints. then youd have a great plow truck also check the radiator support they like to rust out on those trucks. make sure the fuel tanks both work and hopefully they arent rusted and leaking. check the rear leaf spring shackles also theyre notorios for rotting out and breaking then the spring is up against the bed check the oil pan they also like to rot out. i have become more familiar with 92-97 fords than any truck i actually own how sad i know alot of people that have/had them. let us know how it is and try to get some pics hopefully its nice and you can get it cheap. wearweird will probably have good advice too


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I plowed for years in The Northeast with only F250's that had that front end and 8' Fishers. Never had front end problems and they didn't eat ball joints. I rarely ever used ballast too. Go with a good set of greasable BJ's.


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

The truck looks Immculate very very little rust I am not sure about the second gas tank.... I didnt get a chance to get in And start it yet, but the guy says it runs perfect.... anyway I appreciate your answers but bob I do not have another 1500 to drop into the truck when I get it, so what would you recommend I do. Btw for now she is only going to see light plowing residential driveways maybe only 35 of em. Please let me know if you have an alternative to buying a whole new front axle... Thanks! If I don't go the new Dana 60 route what ball joints would you suggest Any ideas to make them not wear out as fast?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Buy it and put in new front u-joints and bj's if it needs them. It will be fine. I know from experience....like I said.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

if you cant change axle yet ya what banksy said id change all the ball joints to greasble moogs and grease them often change all 3 u joints while your there to spicers or something else good just make sure you grease often and have the plow on as little as possible that extra weight will obviously wear them out alot faster. also i would rotate your tires often those stupid scissor axles arent the best for tire wear especially with a plow on it. i hope the trucks pretty nice and it works out that you get it theyre pretty cool i think they look good way better than the 99- fords im not a big fan of the space in the regular cabs though


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have plowed for 6 years with 94 F150 and never had issue with ball joint until this year. Plow stay on the truck all winter but it does not get driven much other than plowing. 

I do have the rusty oil pan issue. Also replaced cab corners and rear wheel arches when I got the truck.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

I have found the MOOG brand ball joints best. Remember to grease them often as well.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

randomb0b123;1328511 said:


> it will need ball joints every year. if that truck has the original pathetic excuse of an axle its a twin traction beam dana 50 that is weak and dosent hold up too well to plowing and eats ball joints and tires like no other. a friend of mine had it in his 95 f250 5.8 with a 8ft meyers plow and he actually broke 2 differentials in it the housings snapped off. he changed the front axle to a dana 60 that they put in the f350s and hasnt had a problem since. from what i remember he said it bolted right in. if the truck isnt a pile of crap then its probably worth buying and swap axles rather than replace those ball joints. then youd have a great plow truck also check the radiator support they like to rust out on those trucks. make sure the fuel tanks both work and hopefully they arent rusted and leaking. check the rear leaf spring shackles also theyre notorios for rotting out and breaking then the spring is up against the bed check the oil pan they also like to rot out. i have become more familiar with 92-97 fords than any truck i actually own how sad i know alot of people that have/had them. let us know how it is and try to get some pics hopefully its nice and you can get it cheap. wearweird will probably have good advice too


AGREED, Broke my front axle twice on my 96 250, had it welded and reinforced


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

****, so far bansky is the only one that has given me some hope! If this axle is so bad should I stay away from the truck? It's a bummer because it's really nice! I was so pumped and now I'm kinda wondering if i would be wasting 3 g's!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

bdlawncare;1329147 said:


> ****, so far bansky is the only one that has given me some hope! If this axle is so bad should I stay away from the truck? It's a bummer because it's really nice! I was so pumped and now I'm kinda wondering if i would be wasting 3 g's!


Think you will be fine. Like I said I have been plowing for 6 years with my F150 with no issues. Have a ST 7.5 with pro wings hanging off the front. Only mods I made were airlift 1000s to help with the weight and get little better ground clearance since the 150 sits low to begin with. Truck has 244k on it still running strong. Think oil pan issue is because I park it out back during the summer in the grass. Mine plows like a champ, never got stuck and do most my plowing in 2wd.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

If you plow with it the truck will go about 30k between ball joints. The U joints in axle need checked for slop. The tie rod ends and pitman may need replaced. I just depends on how many miles and how much 4X4 it has been used. If the shocks are rusted bad, replace them. So you know they are new. My truck plowed snow it's whole life. It lasted 20 years.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

3k if its as nice as you made it sound thats a good deal


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

kimber750;1329157 said:


> Think you will be fine. Like I said I have been plowing for 6 years with my F150 with no issues. Have a ST 7.5 with pro wings hanging off the front. Only mods I made were airlift 1000s to help with the weight and get little better ground clearance since the 150 sits low to begin with. Truck has 244k on it still running strong. Think oil pan issue is because I park it out back during the summer in the grass. Mine plows like a champ, never got stuck and do most my plowing in 2wd.


The F150s have coil springs up front (if I'm not mistaken) and not leafs, I believe that the leafs are the problem with the F250s. They hold more weight but are (in my opinion) not as flexible, thus causing the cracked axle. My axle cracked right behind the inner axle u-bolt on the drivers side. Something to watch out for on those axles (maybe the cause) is the differential is bolted to the actual axle housing (through the front) and there is a L bracket on the housing that bolts (with 2 bolts) to the side of the differential and those bolts will work their way loose, causing additional flex in the housing when the vehicle is switching directions. I believe that there is a couple of things going against these axles and I can tell you from experience, I wouldn't plow with one again.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

I've got 11 e450s at work. Factory ball joints are junk. I run delco as a replacement and have not had to change out a delco one yet! They're greaseable too. And, if i did have a problem, they are lifetime so other than my labor we get new ones for free. Good luck!


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah i know it would be a pretty good deal but I'm just really getting the snow end of my business up and running this year and I don't want to have this thing snap in the middle of a storm and leave me stranded. And worse then leaving me stranded leaving my customers stranded!


----------

